# New Rod Question



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok im gonna buy a new rod for this season. Baitcasting reel setup. What i was wondering is whether or not a medium heavy fast action rod would be ok for pike and muskie? I would be using it for bass fishing 75% of the time but get plenty of opportunities when im out bass fishing to throw on a pike lure and cast to musky and pike. Curious if this would suffice or if i should step it up a notch?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It might be kind of tough to fish musky with the same setup as for bass. A medium heavy fast St. Croix 8 footer would work well for most musky baits. For the heavy stuff I have an extra-heavy fast St. Croix 8'6".


----------

